# Quikrete sand



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

Does anyone use the Quikrete sand? I'm looking to change out my 125 from gravel to sand and am looking for a cheaper sand to use. I have had no luck finding cheaper black sand at our Home Depots, Lowes and Ace's out here, but have seen a few things by Quikrete. I really don't like the looks of the play sand you can get from these places.

Does anyone have a picture of what the Quikrete looks like?

I'm looking at the Commercial Grade and the pool filter sand from Quikrete unless there is something else better.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## chris777 (Jun 27, 2008)

Not the most up to date picture but my computer isn't letting me upload any new pictures to my computer at the moment. Not sure if this type of sand you wanted to see or not. If it isn't sorry  but it is Quikrete sand so thought it might help a bit either way.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Here's a couple from when I had it in my 180.



















I liked the natural look, but since have switched it out to aragamax just because I like to change things around.


----------



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the pics prov356 and chris777. Which sand did you guys use the Commercial Grade sand or the pool filter sand from Quikrete ? It looks like chris's is a lighter brown.

Thanks again, that was what I was looking for....it says on the Quikrete site that they make a white as well.


----------



## chris777 (Jun 27, 2008)

Mine is just there play sand. There is a link to it so you can see the package etc. Its was about $3 for a 50lb bag from lowes.

http://www.quikrete.com/ProductLines/Sa ... umPlay.asp


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Mine was from Home Depot. It has some small gravel mixed in. No pic of that, but I believe it was just called ready mix sand. It does seem to be a little different in different areas of the country.

It'll look darker in the bag than when you get it under aquarium lights. But for $2.50 for a 50# bag. nothing lost by picking up a bag and trying it out.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

I have construction sand in my ten gallon, so its pretty much the same thing. It was really dirty and had littl pieces of gravel in it which i didnt like all that much.


----------



## chris777 (Jun 27, 2008)

I didn't have that problem with mine and was really easy to clean it off. Only clouded my tank for under a hour.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

I used the Quikrete Washed Plaster Sand and was happy with the results. Different sized grains and specks of various colors.


----------



## nwagner (Jun 12, 2008)

I used the Quickrete fine sand. I love it! Here is a pic.


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

The pictures below show my sand mix which is 1/2 quikrete play sand and 1/2 quikrete all purpose sand. The all purpose sand is where the larger grains came from and I would go heavier with the all purpose sand in the mix if I were to do it over, say 65-70% all purpose and the rest play.


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

One important note is that sand is a very regional product - even if it is branded by Quikrete. Quickrete in two different states can be pretty different - especially in terms of color.


----------



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the help, I really appreciate it 

I dragged my wife out with me last night to Home Depot and made her help me do the change over.

We went with the Quikcrete commercial grade medium grade, a bag at the store was leaking all over the floor and it looked pretty good. At 6.50 for 100 pounds it is a decent price. We barely washed it at all and it wasn't cloudy at all when we set it up. Heck, I think we are going to go back and use this stuff for our kids sandbox.

The toughest part of the change was having to net out our 15" Buttikoferi and get him in our kids Rubbermaid toy box without hurting him.

Anyways here's what it looks like for now, still need to clean off some of the algae and put the background back on it.










Thanks again for all the help!!!


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good. That fish is a monster!! HUGE!!


----------

